# New phone



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

To anyone in the know, stuck between s5 and z2.

I've had an s3 and s4, not had any problems apart from signal, which is down to Vodafone - Never again!

All the reviews seem to rate them pretty equally.

Half of me wants to try the z2, the other half says stay with what I know! :lol:

Any opinions?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

LG G3

http://www.lg.com/uk/mobile-phones/lg-D855


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

silverblack said:


> LG G3
> 
> http://www.lg.com/uk/mobile-phones/lg-D855


Really like the camera on this phone (from the videos I've seen) .. An impressive phone for sure...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, but its s5 or z2 lol.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have a S5 great phone and definitely a step up from my S3


----------



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

Id go with the s5 but im a samsung fan, see if you can get them both in hand and use side by side.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Much of a muchness, more RAM in the Sony, slightly overclocked chip in the S5 - in use you wont notice any difference. Sony's version of Android is much closer to stock than the heavily skinned Touchwiz version on the S5.

The S5 is quite a bit smaller in the hand, but has less of a premium feel. The Sony exudes quality, but is big and that may be a consideration. With that, you can replace the battery on the Samsung, but not on the Sony, but then the Sony's battery lasts quite a bit longer.

The cameras are excellent on both.

Very hard choice! GSMArena has a good in depth review on both (and others) if you need further info.


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

I used to have the S3 now I have went for HTC One M8. And the girlfrind went for the S5. I must admit both phpnes are absolutely brilliant in the own different way. If it make and recieve call and send and recieve text then ill be happy with it. The rest gadgets on the phone is a bonus haha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Had the S5 for a few weeks now and I'm really impressed. 

I went from a S3 LTE to the S5 and it has been improved in every department. 

You won't be disappointed. I'm equally sure all the latest offerings by the other manufacturers will do everything you'll ever need to.


----------



## Moonhead (May 7, 2014)

I went from an IPhone to an Experia Z1 Compact and have never looked back. The quality of the Sony Experia range is amazing mate.


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

I had an S4 for a year and I'm due an upgrade at the end of September. 

I hate Samsungs Touchwiz so i have been eyeing up the Z2 but was also concerned about the size of it. So about a week ago i sold my S4 and bought a second hand Z1 to see if i liked the software and could get on with the size of it. So far so good, much prefer the software and so far not finding the phone too big to deal with.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Moonhead said:


> *I went from an IPhone *to an Experia Z1 Compact and have never looked back. The quality of the Sony Experia range is amazing mate.


You're not supposed to say that, you are supposed to say how things are now difficult and inferior


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be honest I'm a huge apple fan had every iPhone since release, got iPads MacBook Apple TV the whole works.

But I'll be having a Samsung next, much better features and you can change the battery easy enough and use SD cards in them


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've currently got a Samsung GS3 and now it's getting older it is useless. The build quality it's terrible and it freezes and disconnects all the time.
If you are going to be stuck in a 24month contract I would be wary about how good the phone will be in 18 months


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Avanti said:


> You're not supposed to say that, you are supposed to say how things are now difficult and inferior


I've got an iphone 5, and cannot wait to get rid of the bloody thing.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have an s5 after an s3 then 4, I'm using lots of different stuff to the stock touchwiz interface which removes some of the lag I've encountered on the 5,


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got an S4 Mini & like the look of the S5. It's still very similar looking to the S4 so from that point of view it's not enough to tempt me to upgrade just yet even despite there being more features on the S5.

So out of your choices, I'd go for the S5.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Get a nexus 5 or wait for the nexus 6 due out october.
Android as it's meant to be with no 3rd party UI, O/S updates quickly too, currently
running 4.4.4


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just got an xperia.m2. More than happy


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

S5 for me as i like a proper home button.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I've had both in the last six weeks. For a premium feel the Z2 blows the S5 out of the water. As does the video and camera. My only issue is the size as it really is a slab like piece of tech. And I have ginormous hands! I think it's because they haven't really rounded off the corners so you are aware as you hold it. 
The S3 is lighter and easier in the hand and touchwizz is more user friendly. 
Given the choice I'd go back to the Z2, purely based on the premium feel and camera/video qualities.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I just got the LG G3 and am moving to vodafone. Are they really that bad for signal?


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Dannbodge said:


> I just got the LG G3 and am moving to vodafone. Are they really that bad for signal?


Depends on so many factors and where you live/work. The guy I sit next to at work is on Vodafone and his calls are always dropping, whereas I'm on O2 and have no problem at all. By the way, some LG G3's have a slight lag issue, but this can fixed with a slight tweak. Search for XDA LG G3 Lag issue. Easily fixed.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

ncd said:


> Depends on so many factors and where you live/work. The guy I sit next to at work is on Vodafone and his calls are always dropping, whereas I'm on O2 and have no problem at all. By the way, some LG G3's have a slight lag issue, but this can fixed with a slight tweak. Search for XDA LG G3 Lag issue. Easily fixed.


I've checked their network coverage checker online and all my main places are covered by their 4G.
Touch wood mine has been fine so far.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Vodafone is garbage.I think somebody at Vodafone got a packet of colouring crayons and coloured in Britain as it certainly doesn't match what it said about my area.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh well. It was the best value contract for this phone for me


----------



## zoomzoom80 (Aug 6, 2014)

Loving my Moto G, can't fault it.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 27, 2012)

I have had my Z2 for a couple of months now and can safely say it is the best phone I have had. The camera and screen are fantastic. If you like listening to music you wont be disappointed. I has everything I was looking for and more.

I have had every iphone available in the last 3-4 years and loved them but decided I wanted something with a bigger screen so went to an HTC one m7 but was so disappointed by the camera and the sound quality of music when listening via headphones compared to my iphones even high end earphones . My mate had an S4 and sound wise it wasnt much better so when the Z2 came out with its noise canceling headphones and walkman software I thought I take the plunge and I have to say it is fantastic.

It really depends what you are looking for. If its a premium feel and a first class camera and music player and a battery that keeps it running even if you are a heavy user. You wont be disappointed with the Z2


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

HTC One M8

Amazing phone with an amazing camera


----------

